# Fixtures cut on the CNC



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Here's a little different slant on CNC projects and one of the main reasons behind my decision to build one - fixtures, jigs, and templates. Initially it was for building acoustic guitars but since I have branched off into doing some contract work the precise fixtures have really come in handy. I have posted a few of them on my YouTube channel and these two in particular were in a video posted 2/9/17. That video deals more with how and why they were made but since they have been in use for 10 months or so I thought I'd do another quick video showing them being used in a light production mode. The consistency of parts and fixtures really shine when you're doing multiples of pieces. 

So here's the quickie video from today's run of B-52 tails - 





David


----------



## smartphoneless (Dec 11, 2017)

It does serve a purpose... 

but I think it's not about any thing CNC related at all, it's about how you can use the table saw. I have just invested in a work site saw meself, not because I need a work site saw but because it was the best I could get within my budget. Your video really did show me about how I can get the most of it, Thanks!


----------

